# flying on an airplane with a suitcase full of lithium cells, anybody done it?



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am considering buying lithium cells from california that are in stock at a warehouse. I would like to do the deal in person since its a lot of money. I figure I could fly there and pack the cells into a couple of suitcases and fly home for around the same cost as shipping. I don't know if it is legal or if the airlines would allow it so I figured I would ask and see if anybody has done it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They're HAZMAT Class 9, so they're regulated cargo.

First (and unlikely for most vehicle Lifepo4) They must have passed UN testing. Untested batteries are not OK for transport. Also if they're more than 100 up to 160Wh, you can only bring 2 batteries and must be intended to power portable electronic devices that you have onboard as spares:
http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/...ent-on-the-Transport-of-Li-Batt-2012-V1.1.pdf

No loose lithium batteries:
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/batteries.shtm

"if you do plan on bringing spare batteries in your carry-on bag, be aware of some other rules: You can only bring batteries with an equivalent of up to 8 grams of lithium content."
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9838306-7.html


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah - and not to mention that under the scanner they may look like something that gets you a free chat with the FBI... 

Ship them. Be happy....


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

DanGT86 said:


> I am considering buying lithium cells from california that are in stock at a warehouse. I would like to do the deal in person since its a lot of money. I figure I could fly there and pack the cells into a couple of suitcases and fly home for around the same cost as shipping. I don't know if it is legal or if the airlines would allow it so I figured I would ask and see if anybody has done it.


I've found that authorized carriers will allow air shipment of these cells under some strict conditions, you need to register with them as a shipper of Lithium cells. 
The other criteria that I've heard referenced so I don't know if it's rumour or not is that this type of Lithium cell shipment can't be made as cargo on a passenger aircraft it can go on a cargo plane only.

I tried to ship some A123 cells domestically and it's basically illegal for any Lithium cell larger than what's used in a laptop/ipod/cellphone battery.

Based on all of this I doubt the cells would make it on the plane, worst case they confiscate them and charge/fine you for trying to "smuggle" dangerous goods.


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks! I knew it couldnt be that simple. Didnt want to call the airline and freak them out. There is probably at least that much Lithium on every flight with all the smart phones and laptops.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The fines are actually quite large, we're talking $50-100k.

I had to do a TON of research on shipping batteries a while back when I did a group buy.... since then, things got much harder.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

rwaudio said:


> I've found that authorized carriers will allow air shipment of these cells under some strict conditions, you need to register with them as a shipper of Lithium cells.
> The other criteria that I've heard referenced so I don't know if it's rumour or not is that this type of Lithium cell shipment can't be made as cargo on a passenger aircraft it can go on a cargo plane only.


Cargo plane only. On a passenger plane you are limited to the 8 grams equivalent lithium metal, plugged into the device etc. This is federal law and there is absolutely no way of getting around it. Even on a cargo plane you have to pay a lot of money to a certified carrier to jump through a bunch of hoops.


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does the hazmat class require extra licenses or procedures that Ups or Fedex wouldnt have for ground shipping? I would really like to find a way to do the transaction in person even if that means a plane ticket and dropping them off at a shipping hub myself. I also have family and friends in the area that could go get the batteries and then ship them to me. Only problem would be if the batt supplier gets way cheaper prices since they are used to shipping batteries. I am having a hard time with the idea of sending thousands of dollars to the other side of the country or to china without seeing the product first.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Save the hassle, fly in and rent a small truck or car and then drive home with your precious cargo. Be sure to rent a diesel power vehicle. More smiles per mile for the money spent in fuel. Might just be the cheaper way to do that.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

DanGT86 said:


> Does the hazmat class require extra licenses or procedures that Ups or Fedex wouldnt have for ground shipping? I would really like to find a way to do the transaction in person even if that means a plane ticket and dropping them off at a shipping hub myself. I also have family and friends in the area that could go get the batteries and then ship them to me. Only problem would be if the batt supplier gets way cheaper prices since they are used to shipping batteries. I am having a hard time with the idea of sending thousands of dollars to the other side of the country or to china without seeing the product first.



Yes they do. They require the shipper/packager (not UPS/DHL, but the actual person that is packing the batteries for shipment) to be trained in shipping Hazmat Class 9 materials.... and it costs to be trained. If you send them, but have someone else pack them who is certified and has documents proving such, it may work. Save yourself the hassle. You can buy in person, but I'd recomend having the company you buy from ship them.


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. This info has been a big help. I will probably send a buddy of mine in the area to oversee it if I can't be there myself and then use the supplier's shipping. It will be nice to crosscheck the serial numbers with the inspection report and things like that. 

Is it strange that the idea of checking 3 suitcases full of batteries at the ticket counter sounded kinda fun?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

AND, If you have them shipped, you are good. BUT if you pick them up you are subject to California retail sales taxes....Maybe $500-$600.00.......

I already talked to my warehouse in california.....Sucks, but it is the law.

Miz


----------

